# Beware of puppy buyer scam



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I work at a bank and we get this more often than you can imagine. They do it for everything from buying furniture online (changed their mind, so would you please send their money back?), to preying on college students (saying they want to be roomates, then at the last minute, deciding to go to another school or finding a better apartment).


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I saw on one of the court shows, someone fell for this and got arrested for fraud. If it sounds too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been tried with us when we have tried to sell our old cars. The grammar is always a tad off. We also get faxes at work trying similar scams.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had that email sent to me when I was selling furniture on Craigslist. Same scam, different product.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I've had that email sent to me when I was selling furniture on Craigslist. Same scam, different product.


This scam was tried when my daughter was selling furniture on Craigslist as well.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I've had that email sent to me when I was selling furniture on Craigslist. Same scam, different product.


 
Yes...when I did try to look this up on the internet I see it references with a Lab breeder getting the same letter. This infuriates me! I know passing this and asking others to put her email on your junk mail list will only make them open a new account but something should be done. I just can't imagine the ones that would think this deal sound like it was lagit.


----------



## Wanting a golden (Mar 25, 2017)

People beware of Rickney Golden retriever out of Ohio. Great website, beautiful puppies- too good to be true. They are a total scam!


----------



## Live for today (Apr 19, 2017)

*What is the scam at Rickney?*

I was looking to buy a puppy from them next week??


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Live for today said:


> I was looking to buy a puppy from them next week??


It looks like it's a scam. They promise a "little to no shedding" golden retrievers for $500 and free shipping??? That's just impossible, and there is no free puppy shipping.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Funny enough, we had a recent query about a similar breeding establishment. What's wrong with them? For a start, there is no pedigree given for the parents of the pups, so you cannot check their clearances BEFORE you pay good money. Next, the claim made that ALL cancer is the result of "1. Your pet has to have a low immune system. 2. Your pet has to have a toxin present." What a lot of unscientific rubbish! If it was that simple, cancer would soon be a thing of the past. And I would always be wary of any breeder that requires you to buy any supplement as part of a health guarantee.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in knowing where the Lenape BOB picture and the Garden State 9-12 pic came from. I think the date is blurred on Lenape pic so I can't read what year it was - and now that I have a mac it doesn't seem that the right click to see photo origin works... there is for sure a scam here, but I'd like to know more. While the puppies don't look particularly well-bred, $500 is still nothing for a Golden.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Those pictures still bothering me. I find the BOB one on google images as Pennylane's Gunner. I buy that - will let her know someone is using her photo.
9-12 shows up as Pennylane's Damon.
People steal photos all the time to lend themselves some class.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The other win photos on the site came from a European breeder's site- I let them know as well.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

There is a big scam going on currently but someone in Texas, they have websites and facebook accounts. The one they are using now is for Aussies they stole the name of reputable breeder and stole pictures from about 50 websites they are even posting videos interacting with people on the web and give out a telephone number. They talk with their potential victims and they do it very well. They are talking the talk too they give clearances stolen off sites talk about going to shows and the language is correct. Except there are no puppies. They get people to send deposits to a Walmart in texas then demand outrageous amounts for shipping and then poof! The breeder got the site taken down as she holds license to the name they stole but all facebook if doing is removing the pictures as you complain about each stolen picture. They are on pretty constantly so remove the fraud post in the visitor logs then block you. 

Searching for that person using the phone numbers shows almost 200 complaints on a fraud site. They appear to have done this with several other breeds when too much word gets around they switch to a new one. Its a good reason for breeders to watermark their photos in a manner that is difficult to use. The average person and even some hobbies might believe their sites, They were well thought out and well worded. It pays to be very cautious.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just by reading through their website, I would guarantee you that English is not their first language. The picture of the countryside on their "Contact Us" page is not from Ohio, but I would guess possibly from Europe or South America. One of the pictures on the "Testimonial" page is what looks to be a cocker spaniel, not a golden. Run far and fast.


----------



## Wanting a golden (Mar 25, 2017)

Don't use Rickney Golden Retrievers. We were scammed. The puppies have been on the site for at least a month and a half and they are the same age. We paid through Western Union which they said was the only way. Then we received an email from the "shipping company " saying we had to pay $1500 for a special crate because of harsh hot weather- this was the beginning of March. Yes they said we would get some money back but when we tried to contact them we received no response. We tried to contact Rickney's - no response. They have now block me from their website. Please don't get scammed- it leaves a very bad taste in your mouth. I wish I could stop them. I contacted the Better Businees Bureau and the Federal Trade Commission but haven't had any help.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wanting a golden said:


> Don't use Rickney Golden Retrievers. We were scammed. The puppies have been on the site for at least a month and a half and they are the same age. We paid through Western Union which they said was the only way. Then we received an email from the "shipping company " saying we had to pay $1500 for a special crate because of harsh hot weather- this was the beginning of March. Yes they said we would get some money back but when we tried to contact them we received no response. We tried to contact Rickney's - no response. They have now block me from their website. Please don't get scammed- it leaves a very bad taste in your mouth. I wish I could stop them. I contacted the Better Businees Bureau and the Federal Trade Commission but haven't had any help.


It seems like the rip-off report site gets a lot of google hits- I would report them there if I were you. But with stolen photos and no real identity, you'd have to rely on published info- 
111 Mcdaniels Ln
Springboro, Ohio
However, according to who is, they are in PA 
IP : 74.208.236.210
IP-based Geolocation of Rickneygoldenretriever.com : flag US United States | Pennsylvania | Wayne
DNS Status : Online
Whois
Name Servers History
Domain Name: rickneygoldenretriever.com
Registry Domain ID: 2105345387_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.1and1.com
Registrar URL: http://1and1.com
Updated Date: 2017-03-15T22:15:31.000Z
Creation Date: 2017-03-15T22:15:28.000Z

Registrant Name: Samantha Wells
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: Youpweh 
Registrant Street: 
Registrant City: Douala
Registrant State/Province: LT
Registrant Postal Code: 00237
Registrant Country: CM
Registrant Phone: +237.699558558
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Samantha Wells

this person gave them 5 stars- Kenzo Stephane- so may be them since everyone else gave them 1 star


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Obviously I am still bothered...lol~
when I google the phone # here's what comes up- so they're doing to husky dogs too-
https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/marshalhuskies.com


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I was curious after reading all of the posts here about Rickney Golden Retriever so I did a search on them. Interestingly enough when I clicked on the website for Rickney Golden Retriever I got a warning from my anti virus telling me that it was a "contaminated" website and it urged me not to go to it. I have NEVER received a warning such as this from my anti virus software. I did not go to the website. Heads up to others. When I investigated further my anti virus gave me the following info: http://rickneygoldenr​etriever.com/maxwell​/ URL entered (http://rickneygoldenretriever.com/maxwell/ ) is not a valid website URL or has no data


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

"Registrant City: Douala"

Douala is in Cameroon, Central Africa....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> It seems like the rip-off report site gets a lot of google hits- I would report them there if I were you. But with stolen photos and no real identity, you'd have to rely on published info-
> 111 Mcdaniels Ln
> Springboro, Ohio
> However, according to who is, they are in PA
> ...


There is a Kenzo Stephane on Facebook. He is a "computer scientist" living in (surprise) Douala, Cameroon.


----------

